# Threading in wood



## kanihoncho (Dec 31, 2009)

I've only turned a few pens so far and I see a need to differentiate pens from the kits. There are too many duplicate products among makers.

I'm probably giving up a great idea, maybe not. One thing I see as a potential, if not a potential headache, is the replacement of the black plastic that are after the nib in the kits (the two plastic parts in the sierra). I would love to be able to replace the plastic with wood and offer up a greater design potential (two contrasting woods). I don't know if this is possible as they are small pieces and would have to be threaded.

Also as far as parts, i see a lot of existing hardware that is the same. I assume the only options are to learn metalwork or hire a jeweler to design some.

Anyway, I'ld love to hear any thoughts on this subject.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 31, 2009)

I would love to know if you can replace those black parts on the Sierra as well.


----------



## jwoodwright (Dec 31, 2009)

I was hoping you had some solutions...  Taps are very expensive in those sizes, unless we do a group buy...  Let's see how many others like the idea!


----------



## bitshird (Dec 31, 2009)

I have seen the entire front end of a Sierra replaced with Alternative Ivory, a year or two ago Ed4copies offered up a contest and some on (brain fart) I can't remember who submitted one to that contest. the pen didn't win, but it was a nice addition to an otherwise ordinary pen. heare is the picture , it was a Gentleman from Down Under (where women glow and men thunder) Mr John Crane.http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=7969&highlight=alternative+Ivory+contest


----------



## gwilki (Dec 31, 2009)

You can do this with a Sierra. There is not threading necessary. All you are doing is replacing the black plastic with your material.

I apologize for the terrible pic. I took it before getting my good camera.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 31, 2009)

I am working on a design that would replace the lower piece of the Sierra with an 8mm tube using a sterling silver nib and centerband. the first design is ready but I need to make a pen up to make sure it works. this would allow the center band to be custom designed. I also have made a center band to replace the cigar style along with the caps clips nibs, making the clips and caps modular so the can be used on different size kits and tubes.


----------



## kanihoncho (Dec 31, 2009)

I think what John, Grant and Mike have done/are doing is great! That's the kind of input I'm looking for. I haven't turned/assembled enough pens to know how to understand the problems but at least now I know it can be done.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 31, 2009)

So how do you take the black plastic parts off?


----------



## kanihoncho (Dec 31, 2009)

Good question, i fooled with one of my sierras (or a knockoff) and i thought it had threads and i tried to remove the plastic by hand but it seemed glued on.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 31, 2009)

I haven't taken a Sierra apart in about 3 years and at that time, the lower and upper black tubes were metal with a good coat of what looked like a good black powder coating. Are they plastic now?


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 31, 2009)

they are press fits.


----------



## bgibb42 (Dec 31, 2009)

leehljp said:


> I haven't taken a Sierra apart in about 3 years and at that time, the lower and upper black tubes were metal with a good coat of what looked like a good black powder coating. Are they plastic now?



All the ones I have are metal.  The tip of the lower barrel is press fit into a brass retainer inside the black tube.  The center band required some sort of adhesive to keep it in place.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 31, 2009)

They might be metal but since I don't know how to take it apart I couldn't tell. Is there someone that can point me in the right direction so I don't just start ripping good kits up.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 31, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> They might be metal but since I don't know how to take it apart I couldn't tell. Is there someone that can point me in the right direction so I don't just start ripping good kits up.



On the two that I took apart - they were glued in. I don't know what glue was used. I used a punch and tapped, tapped and tapped! finally it came out.


----------



## bgibb42 (Jan 1, 2010)

Rob, I don't have any pictures, but what I did was take a thin punch and knock out the small nib first.  I had to hit it fairly hard since it's pressed into a small brass retainer on the inside.  Once that was out, I inserted a slightly larger punch through that end; I had to hold the punch at an angle to catch the edge of the center band and then hit it fairly firm as well, since it's glued into the black metal section.  I was hitting the punches pretty hard, and was afraid I might damage something, but all the pieces came apart just fine.  Hope this helps.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks guys, I am going to try this on my next Sierra!


----------



## kanihoncho (Jan 1, 2010)

Has anyone worked with the opposite end? I must apologise, I thought those black parts were plastic and not metal. i currently have a couple of the elegant sierras and they are definitely metal and are threaded for the twist mechanism.


----------



## Boodrow (Jan 3, 2010)

I actually had a Sierra / Classic II come apart right below the center band the other day. They are glued together and the black piece is some type of metal. I haven't messed with taking one apart on propose but the same idea popped up in my head.


----------

